# 1969 GTO Fuel Tank Replacement



## CPK1969 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a 1969 GTO that has been sitting for about 4 years - I start it up and run it some every few months until recntly the fuel in the tank is varnished. I rebuilt the carb but I dont want to run it until I get the fuel situation fixed. This car was a daily driver before it went to storage in my garage 4 years ago and the tank would leak at the seam a little when filled back then. I think the best move is to drain and replace the tank (original tank still in the car) I would like some advice on other tank related components, seals, sender, etc I should look at replacing in the process as I have never done a tank replace before. Antoher issue I have is a short in the sender that causes my gas gauge to go to E when the lights are turned on this is likely in the dash but thought I would mention it in case I might be looking for something when I drop the tank.

Thanks - CPK


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

have all gasoline out of tank, the more out the lighter the tank is. Can reuse sender, but need new donut gasket for sender, all new hoses to tank, top tank pad, possibly new metal tank straps if yours get too bent up. some straps have rubber layer as well. new tank has neck, right?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

all new fuel line would be a very safe bet


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

On 68 and 69 the tank and neck come separate. You will need to take your old tank to a radiator shop and the new tank and neck. They will get the correct angle and solder the new neck onto the new tank. When it comes to fuel hose I get the one for injected high pressure fuel hose. It comes with a teflon liner. This hose will not deteriate with modern fuels. I also would put a inline fuel filter right before the pump.


----------



## CPK1969 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks All for the info - this is very helpful - CPK


----------



## Missouri Judge (Jul 4, 2011)

*additive*

You might also consider a fuel stabilizer so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## CPK1969 (Jul 1, 2011)

*1969 Fuel Tank Options*

Thanks for the great info, I am now about ready to purchase a new tank. I am finding quite a few options ranging from $120 to $250 or so. I am wondering if all replacement tanks are made alike or if I should be looking for specific metal gages or finishes. My gut is to go with a tank from a reputable restoration supply company but I am wondering if the markup is getting me a better quality product as compared to ebay? 

Also wondering if it is a better investment to try and clean and repair the original tank and what steps or products would be recommended for that cleaning procedure? 

Thanks all CPK


----------



## dr68 (Jul 26, 2011)

If the tank has just rust and no holes and if you are happy with the way your old tank looks you can use a tank sealer have done it in the past.Just dont use racing fuel all the time.follow instructions works great.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

why are you saving a buck? hmmm, old tank lasted over 40 years, that is less than $7 per year, the price of a stadium beer or a good coffee, go for the best.


----------



## CPK1969 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am leaning towards buying a new tank but I want to be sure I get a tank that has the same or better quality build as the original - not a cheap chinese stamp that I will be replacing again in the near future. I am a little concerend with the seal and clean kits out there because they appear to be half or more the cost of a new tank from a reputable restoration supply house with no gurantee I would have a long term solution. I dont care so much that the new tank it is a concourse match for the original but I want to get another 40 years out of it so I minimize the chance of having to mess with this issue again. I am not finding rust in the filter - only varnished fuel so if I could simply use a solvent to clean the original tank with some certainty it would not contaminate the tank I might give it a shot. If it turns out to have rust I would probably spring for the new tank.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

You can try to call around to some radiator shops and see if they will boil out your tank. Use to be a lot of them would do it, but not so much any more.


----------

